# CUDA Toolkit installieren Ubuntu 10.10



## Heng (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Kann mir jemand erklären was man bei der Anleitung s.11 Schritt 3 machen muss.
Am besten was man genau im Terminal eingeben muß, habe alles default installiert, also die vorgegebenen Pfade.

http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/3_2/docs/Getting_Started_Linux.pdf

Schonmal Danke


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Befehle stehen ja im Grunde schon da.

Meinst du vielleicht den Schritt mit der ~/.bash_profile? Einfach diese beiden Befehle in /home/dein-name/.bash_profile kopieren. Im Zweifelsfall Datei erstellen.


----------



## Heng (28. Oktober 2010)

OK hab die Datei mit den Befehlen:

export PATH=/usr/local/cuda/bin:$PATH  
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/cuda/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

erstellt. lib64 für 64bit Systeme oder?
Muß ich das noch irgendwie laden, oder so?


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Oktober 2010)

Du kopierst das einerseits in die Datei um diese Variablen dauerhaft zu übernehmen und andererseits gibst du diese Befehle in die Konsole ein um sie für die aktuelle Session zu aktivieren


----------



## Heng (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, wenn ich heute Abend wieder zuhause bin probiere ich das mal aus, sonst melde ich mich wieder.


----------

